# أسس تنفيذ مشاريع شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي واستلامها



## abdulrzzak (16 أبريل 2009)

*أسس تنفيذ مشاريع شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي واستلامها*

*( عدد صفحات البحث 57)
*​*
*
*إعداد الخبير الهندسي

م. فواز الرفاعي 

مهندس رأي و استشاري في الهندسة الصحية و الانشائية 

محطة المعالجة 
الشركة العامة للصرف الصحي في حلب 

*
*سوريا - 2009 *​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*قام الاستاذ المهندس فواز الرفاعي (حلب - سورية) مشكورا بتزويدي ببحث حول أسس تنفيذ شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي و عملية استلامها بناء" على طلبي لنشرها في موقع الهندسة البيئية و تعميما" للفائدة أضع هذا الموضوع بين أيديكم عسى الله أن ينفعكم به ضمن موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب الذي أتشرف بأن أكون أحد أصدقائه و أعضائه.*​*مقدمة :*

يقع قطرنا العربي السوري ضمن مجموعة الدول المصنفة تحت خط العوز المائي حيث تقدر حصة الفرد حوالي 1000 م3 /فرد/سنة مما يستدعي المحافظة على المياه النقية القليلة المتوفرة للشرب وذلك بحسن إدارتها مع الاستغلال الأمثل للموارد المائية غير التقليديةW.Unconventional التي تقدر كمياتها 2.7 مليار م3 / السنة ، والمتمثلة في مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي والزراعي ، بعد معالجتها وفقا للمعايير والضوابط المناسبة لتكون رديفاً للمياه التقليدية في الاستخدام.
ومن الصعب أن نتصور أن شروط النظافة والصحة وسلامة البيئة تتوفر في بيئة محرومة من المياه أو إذا كانت المياه المتوفرة ملوثة حيث ينقلب دورها وتصبح سببا لانتشار الأمراض وتدهور حياة الإنسان والحيوان وتراجع النمو الاقتصادي وما يتبعه من تراجع النمو الحياتي وضياع مئات من أيام العمل .
 إن الاستفادة الصحيحة من الموارد المائية المتوفرة تستوجب الحفاظ عليها ونقلها إلى أماكن الاستعمال أو المعالجة أو التخزين *بواسطة شبكات جيدة نفذت وفق القواعد الهندسية والمواصفات وباستعمال مواد جيدة في سبيل :*
المحافظة على المياه ومنع هدرها أو تسربها سواء أكانت مياه للشرب أو مياه الصرف الصحي فإن تسرب المياه يؤدي لاختلاطها ببعض فتتلوث مياه الشرب كما حصل كثير اً ، أو لتجمعها على سطح الأرض فتصبح مصدرا لتكاثر الأمراض والحشرات أو تسربها تحت الطرق والأرصفة والأساسات فتؤدي لتصدعها وانهيارها ، ولما كانت مشاريع الشبكات تكلف الدولة مئات الملايين ، وإذا تذكرنا أن العمر الافتراضي للشبكات حوالي 40 سنة وجب تنفيذها بدقة تامة .
*ذلك أن **نجاح المشروع ليس متوقفا فقط على تصميمه بل على جودة مواده ودقة تنفيذه**.*
من هنا نشأت فكرة هذه الندوة لالقاءالضوء على القواعد الهندسية الصحيحة لتنفيذ الشبكات والتبصير بأهم الأخطاء الشائعة في التنفيذ أو في التصميم و توضيح قواعد الاستلام في الموقع وتوثيق بيانات الشبكة مع عرض لأنواع المواد المناسبة وطرق صيانة الشبكات .
وهذه الندوة تهم جميع الزملاء العاملين في الشبكات بدءاً من المهندس الدارس أو المصمم خصوصا عند إعداد *رسومات الورشة *Shop Drawingsِ مرورا بمهندس التنفيذ سواء لدى المتعهد او لدى الإدارة وانتهاء بمهندس لجنة الاستلام وعند إعداد *مخططات حسب التنفيذ* As Built Draw .
من هنا يجب أن نستشعر المسؤولية الكبيرة الملقاة على عاتقي جهاز التنفيذ وجهاز الإشراف وإن كنت أميل لترجيح الدور الأول والأكبر للإشراف ومسؤولياته بدءً من تدقيق التصميم ومراجعته ،مروراً بمراقبة التنفيذ والتأكد من سلامته ومطابقـته للمواصفات الوطنية والعالمية وانتهاء بأعمال الاستلام ... وأن يقود جهاز الإشراف (بما يضمه من مهندسين ومساعدين ومراقبين ومساحين) مهندسٌ قدير ذو خبرة.

إن الأخطاء المتتالية في التصميم أو التنفيذ قد تسبب كوارث بشرية أحياناً تتمثل في انهيارات الأبنية أو تصدعها *كما حصل* *مراراً**في حلب**بسبب التسربات* أو تسبب أمراضاً مزمنة عند وصول الملوثات إلى شبكة مياه الشرب أحياناً ذلك ان إصلاحها أو إعادة تنفيذها يكلف مبالغ طائلة كما حصل في مشاريع عديدة في مدينة حلب .
وعليه نؤكد على ضرورة اختيار العناصر الكفؤة في الإشراف على التنفيذ وأن يتم تطوير خبراتهم باستمرار وأن لا يترددوا في العودة إلى المصمم أو إلى ذوي الخبرة عند ظهور المشاكل والمعوقات وكذلك الرجوع إلى المصادر العلمية والكتالوجات التي تحدد تعليمات صانع الأنابيب وهي تعليمات ينبغي احترامها في جميع مراحل العمل في النقل والمناوله والتركيب 

الغاية من هذا البحث محاولة *وضع **دليل إرشادي** يكون عوناً لجهاز الإشراف عند تأديتهم أعمالهم في الإشراف على تنفيذ* *مشاريع شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي ، وقد تم إعداده استناداً إلى: *

*1**- (دليل المهندس المشرف)* الذي تم إصداره وتعميمه من قبل وزارة الإسكان والتعمير برقم 7010/1036/ص خ بتاريخ 24/11/2003
2- *المواصفات العالمية المعتمدة* ASTM, BS, AWWA .

وتنحصر أعمال الإشراف في مرحلتين أساسيتين :

*أ- المرحلة التحضيرية : *
والتي تبدأ من ترسية المشروع على المتعهد وتسميته إلى حين بدء أعمال التنفيذ في الموقع .

*ب- المرحلة التنفيذية :*
وهي تبدأ مع المباشرة الفعلية في أعمال التنفيذ إلى حين انتهاء تنفيذ كامل المشروع وعمل محضر الاستلام الابتدائي وعمل الكشف النهائي واستلام مخططات (حسب التنفيذ) .
وقبل الدخول في تفاصيل كل مرحلة أود التأكيد على الأهمية البالغة للنقاط التالية التي تم استنتاجها من المشاريع الكثيرة التي شاركت فيها منذ عام /1975/ داخل سورية وخارجها سواء خلال عملي كمشرف أو لدى متعهد ولنتذكر أن أساس نجاح فريق الإشراف في عمله هو أن يضم عناصر كفؤة من جميع التخصصات اللازمة وأن يعملوا معاً كفريق واحد .

والله الموفق​ 
*المراحل الأساسية لأعمال الإشراف على تنفيذ المشاريع*

1- من الضروري توزيع المسؤوليات على عناصر الإشراف بحسب اختصاصاتهم وخبراتهم :

 - الأعمال الترابية : الحفر – الردم – الفرشة والتجارب المتعلقة بها 
 - الأعمال البيتونية إن وجدت .
 - أعمال خطوط الأنابيب واختبارها : بما فيها نقلها – تخزينها – تركيبها 
 - أعمال المساحة : تخطيط المسارات / تدقيق المناسيب قبل وبعد الحفر / الأنابيب .... وكل ما يلزم لحساب الكميات. 

2- أن يتم دائماً توثيق الأعمال وكمياتها خطياً أولاً بأول مع أخذ توقيع المتعهد عليها إقراراً بصحتها .

3- الإقلال ما أمكن من تغيير جهاز الإشراف .

*أولاً : المرحلة التحضيرية :*

تشكل مستندات العقد جميعها معاً مضمون العقد وحدود العلاقة بين الإدارة وجهاز الإشراف من جهة ، وبين المتعهد من جهة أخرى .على أنه حسماً للنزاعات فقد أوضحت المادة 1-1-1 قوة كل وثيقة بشكل متسلسل من هنا فإن :

1ً- المهمة الأولى لجهاز الإشراف في هذه المرحلة هي دراسة كافة مستندات العقد ووثائقه وعمل المطابقة فيما بينها 
للتعرف على أية نواقص فيها أو اختلافات بينها وحسمها ، مع ضرورة عمل مقارنة ثانية بين مستندات العقد (خصوصاً جدول الكميات B.O.Q) وبين احتياجات موقع المشروع مثال :
- تدقيق الأطوال الفعلية للأنابيب حسب مساراتها في الطبيعة .
- تدقيق أعداد غرف التفتيش Manholes وأنواعها .
- عمل تقدير لكميات الحفر بناءً على المسارات الفعلية للخطوط ومقطع الحفرية .
 والغاية من هذا التأكد من وجود بنود وكميات تكفي لإنجاز المشروع أو تدارك أي نقص فيها مبكراً .
2ً- دراسة كتيب تحليل الأسعار المقدم مع عرض المتعهد للمناقصة : وذلك للتعرف بوضوح على مشتملات سعره وجميع واجباته .
3ً- تعرّف كل مجموعة على واجباتها التخصصية من حيث نوعية المواد التي سوف تستعمل :
أنواعها – مواصفاتها – الطرق الصحيحة لاستعمالها – اختباراتها وذلك للأعمال الترابية /الفرشة/الأنابيب/خلطة البيتون المسلح/مواد العزل/ إن توزيع الأعمال بشكل تخصصي على أفراد جهاز الإشراف في المشاريع الكبيرة أمر ضروري *لأن الشخص الواحد لا يستطيع الإلمام بجميع نواحي العمل من حيث المواصفات والمخططات .*
4ً- بناءً على المرحلة السابقة : تتم مطالبة المتعهد بتقديم عينات من جميع المواد المطلوب استعمالها ويفضل تقديم ثلاثة عينات مختلفة من الأنابيب مع كتالوجات الصانع الشاملة للاعتماد ، حيث سيتم اعتماد المواد المطابقة للمواصفات طبقاً لما ورد بالبندين 1-1-9 و 1-2-3مع ضرورة اختبارها وأن يتم إبلاغ المتعهد رسمياً بذلك *ويتم تخصيص غرفة في مكتب الإشراف توضع فيها عينات من جميع المواد المعتمدة ، ومكتبة توضع فيها مواصفات المواد وكتالوجات الصانع .*
5ً- الأعمال التحضيرية للمساحة : وهي أعمال هامة كونها أساس البداية الصحيحة للعمل، وتتم بعد دراسة ومراجعة مسارات الخطوط في المخططات واعتماد النقطة المرجعية ، وتشمل:
أ- الفحص البصري الدقيق لمسارات خطوط الأنابيب على الطبيعة بمرافقة المتعهد :
 حصر العوائق وعمل المطابقة وتصحيح الفروقات المشاهدة (مواقع غرف التفتيش ، مواقع الخدمات الحالية الأخرى كشبكات المياه والهاتف المعيقة ، مناسيب الإسفلت ....) بل قد نشاهد أخطاء كبيرة في شكل الشارع نفسه على المخطط إذا كانت الدراسة قديمة.
ب- حصر جميع الفروقات المشاهدة واعتماد الشكل النهائي لها .
ج- وضع نماذج مطبوعات الجداول والتقارير المساحية وحساب الكميات بما فية الحفر وخطوط الأنابيب وجداول حصر الصخر ، وتنظيمها كمطبوعات رسمية للمشروع ، وكذلك نماذج : فحص كثافة الرص بالموقع/واختبارات ضغط الأنابيب ، وقوة البيتون والتقارير الدورية .

للمزيد يرجى مراجعة الرابط التالي:

http://www.4enveng.com/pdetails.php?id=102

الرجاء الدعاء الصالح لاستاذنا القدير فواز الرفاعي

وأخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيراً وجعله في موازين حسناته ...
معلومات قيمة ...


----------



## abbas qassim (21 أبريل 2009)

موفقين انشاء الله وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على المعلومات


----------



## مهندس رواوص (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالقادر محمد (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
نأمل المساعدة في الحصول علي المواصفات البريطانية فيما يخص اعمال شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي وارسالها علي البريد الالكتروني التالي:-


********************
يحذر وضع وسائل الاتصال فى المشاركات كالايميلات
المشرف


----------



## iraqi civil (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا اقدم لك جزيل الشكر لان الموضوع استفاديت منه ووفق الله لعمل الخير


----------



## وليد فقط (25 أبريل 2010)

الله يفتح عليكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000000000000


----------



## صهيب علي (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخوية الكريم


----------



## بثينة 1984 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## civilwalid (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (28 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*


​​مشكوووووووووووووور​​​


----------



## عمار عباس (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن مصراوى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل ثمرة جهدكم فى ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على المعلومات


----------



## خالد قدورة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## white heart2010 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## white heart2010 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## white heart2010 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engeslam (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## سما ابها (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناتك 
عمل مميز وطرح اكثر من رائع ......................


----------



## abatahah (28 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير على المعلومات*​


----------



## مهندس سمير (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا عزيزي على هذا الملف الجميل والذي قادني الى موقع الهندسه البيئيه حيث به مواضيع رائعه للمهتمين بهذا المجال ........مرة اخرى لك كل الشكر


----------



## الطويل زايد (29 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمودشمس (30 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير على المعلومات*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 مايو 2012)

*جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناتك 
عمل مميز وطرح اكثر من رائع .بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## م.ابراهيم الفضلي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

سبحانك اللهم لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا


----------



## eng.m.osama (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ehabshaaban (1 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرًا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## imadali (6 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزاكم الله الخير والمعروف


----------



## عبدالغني محمو (11 أكتوبر 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر ولكل من ساهم في الإعداد 
ونسأل الله لكم السلامه


----------



## khlio kolo (11 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## engineer.house (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا . ونفع بك


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------

